# Building my 1st dart frog viv... wee bit of advice needed



## darrensimps (Aug 16, 2009)

hi, just joined th forum and was after a few bits of advice.... 

im getting some dart frogs soon and im building th viv at th minute, just wondering if this coco panel stuff is safe enough and well it suite most species of dart frog?

also, about plants that will grow no problem in there, eg fearns and grass' perhaps? nothing too overpowering?

thanks guys!


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

Yep coco panel can be used for darts, never tried it myself so can't comment on how good it is.

Bromeliads are great for darts. Stick some ferns and some climbers in there.

www.dartfrog.co.uk for some great plants and other bits.

What species are you planning on?


----------



## darrensimps (Aug 16, 2009)

thanks!!!

im not sure yet, will be going back to penshaw aquatics to see wot he has down there when th vivs finished.

r there any fearns ect that r toxic to th frogs, things like that?


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

Yeah, anything on that link is safe though. If you buy them from a local plant shop you'll need to change the soil and wash the roots as the fertilizers will kill your frogs!


----------



## darrensimps (Aug 16, 2009)

i know nothing about plants n planting them!! i have a block of that komodo tropical terrain, will that allow these plants to live? 

and r any Bromeliads ok to plant in there?





u must get this allll th time!!


----------



## darrensimps (Aug 16, 2009)

p.s
and ive read about orchids aswell?? r they safe, as they look amazing


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

I don't even have darts, have spent months and months researching though! :lol2:

Yeah that will work, you'll need to add a drainage layer though or it will become waterlogged. I use hydroleca, a layer of weed control fabric and then eco earth (same thing as yours really) mixed with some orchid bark. 

Mke sure you have enough lighting for the plants to grow aswell, I messed this up the first time!

Never tried to grow Orchids! They are safe I believe, not sure if they all are.

Take a look at my peacock tree frog viv for an idea of how to plant, there's also a thread by Chondro13 "How to build a dart frog viv" or something like that. Much better than mine!

If you have time www.dendroboard.com lods of dart info.

Hope that helps!


----------



## 955i (Aug 17, 2007)

Coco panel is quite effective but will break up over time as the plant roots grow into it. Coco fibre panels work well too and don't disintegrate as quickly. Easiest way to attach plants is with wooden cocktail sticks broken in two and crossed over to hold the plant in place.

Planting will depend on what you like and also on what species you keep (i.e more terrestrial or arboreal) although most darts will use the whole viv if they can. Most plants will be fine for the frogs, it is more a case of will they stand the heat and humidity!

For plants I would highly recommend these guys. The range of plants is amazing and the quality is better than anything you will get in this country E.N.T. Terrarientechnik


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

955i said:


> For plants I would highly recommend these guys. The range of plants is amazing and the quality is better than anything you will get in this country E.N.T. Terrarientechnik


Man you've just cost me a lot of money.


----------



## Horsfield (Oct 1, 2008)

I have coco panels in my dart frog viv. They help keep humidity up and are good for putting plants in you can also get coco pots which are good.

Here is a pic of my tinc's viv. It has a false bottom with external filtration and auto rain system. All the plants were from dart frog


----------



## tina b (Oct 3, 2007)

they are very cool vivs so much better than mine :devil:


----------



## treefroglover (Nov 20, 2008)

My only tip is lots of research. If you look at the plants listed on dartfrog and then can either buy from there or look locally in garden centres and even places like supermarkets and wilkinson's plant section. 

Obviously, def. recommend washing, soaking, washing them again if you don't know what fertiliser/chems have been used on them. In my first viv, used a large fern, two small orchids, two 'earth star' cryptanthos type broms, a tillandsia and a draping/trailing plant, with plain sheet moss ordered from dartfrog. (all other plants from garden centres locally, the two earth stars were only £1.49 each) 

Then my second viv I've just built included another earth star, an african violet, pothos, wandering jew cuttings and peace lilly. In this one I have eco earth base and mixed in some amphibian-friendly bark chippings.

First viv had raised false bottom and the second one I have just layered with a deep section of hydroleca to provide a good drainage.

Good luck. For ideas of how to set up, I just googled images of vivs and went with what I liked.: victory:


----------



## darrensimps (Aug 16, 2009)

thanks guys.... all a great help!

i take it, as long as things r amphibian freindly, u can build to your own taste? basically?


----------



## treefroglover (Nov 20, 2008)

Yarp! Oh and not too much water as they haven't got webbed feet and not so good at the swimming lark :hmm:


----------



## darrensimps (Aug 16, 2009)

just waiting on my pump and a few plants/moss', annoying seeing as i ordered the pump 3 weeks ago!!! grrrr.

taken a few photos tho!


----------



## reggieboy (May 26, 2009)

Horsfield said:


> I have coco panels in my dart frog viv. They help keep humidity up and are good for putting plants in you can also get coco pots which are good.
> 
> Here is a pic of my tinc's viv. It has a false bottom with external filtration and auto rain system. All the plants were from dart frog
> image
> ...


 Beautiful looking viv. If you ever want to sell it to do another project, i would buy it off you.
Thanks.


----------

